# TURD...Trump Unacceptance & Resistance Disorder



## nononono (Jun 28, 2018)

*TURD*


Do You Know Someone Suffering From Trump Unacceptance & Resistance Disorder (TURD)?
Know the signs, spot the symptoms, and save a life!
TURD is a pattern of pathologically disassociative and psychotic behavior, first observed in the late hours of November 8th 2016, and increasing in severity with passing time.
Sufferers of TURD often exhibit pronounced cognitive dissonance, sudden bouts of rage, rioting, and uncontrollable crying.
People with TURD are characterized by a persistent unwillingness to accept that Donald Trump is going to Make America Great Again.
TURD Is caused by the election of Donald Trump as President of the United States of America. For many, both in America and worldwide, this was a shocking and unexpected outcome; their preferred news sources having failed to inform them that the alternative candidate was a criminal parasite in such ill health she got chucked into the back of a van like a kidnap victim.
Research is ongoing, but TURD appears to correlate closely with the following environmental and behavioral factors:
Membership in the Democratic Party
Identifying as a Feminist
Currently enrolled in college, and/or Possession of a Liberal Arts college degree
Living in a densely populated metropolitan area
Massive student debt
Spotty or non-existent work history
Patients with TURD are very resistant to treatment, and dangerous in large groups. Any possibility of treatment requires that they be separated from their hive-mind support apparatus; they cannot begin the process of accepting reality in the presence of encouragement towards delusion and irrationality. Separation may require the assistance of law enforcement.
If you have a friend or loved one suffering from TURD, urge them to seek treatment. Together we can beat this scourge, and Make America Great Again.


*It's a Liberal/Democrat symptom that can be cured over time.....*

*Pinch a Loaf*
*Take a dump*
*Drop a load*

*Just get rid of it....or it will fester in your body/mind....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *TURD*
> 
> 
> Do You Know Someone Suffering From Trump Unacceptance & Resistance Disorder (TURD)?
> ...


I think we may have a test population right here in this forum.
You get the rubber gloves on, and I'll go on vacation.
Fill me in when I get back.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think we may have a test population right here in this forum.
> You get the rubber gloves on, and I'll go on vacation.
> Fill me in when I get back.


*Not gunna happen......they've already completed their own tests on each other...Publicly.*
*Enjoy your vacation....*


----------

